# Halloween candy advisory



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I heard the strangest thing on the radio this afternoon. It was an advisory about Halloween candy put out by the local express clinic chain. They were telling folks to be safe, make sure your kids know not to get into strangers cars, etc. But then they mentioned something that caught my attention. They said not to trust the candy handed out to trick-or-treaters... That you should bring it in to their clinic and have it x-rayed before consuming... They will provide this service free of charge to help protect the children. 

What a sorry world we live in nowadays! Has anyone else heard of something like this?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I heard the strangest thing on the radio this afternoon. It was an advisory about Halloween candy put out by the local express clinic chain. They were telling folks to be safe, make sure your kids know not to get into strangers cars, etc. But then they mentioned something that caught my attention. They said not to trust the candy handed out to trick-or-treaters... That you should bring it in to their clinic and have it x-rayed before consuming... They will provide this service free of charge to help protect the children.
> 
> What a sorry world we live in nowadays! Has anyone else heard of something like this?


I have not heard it this year, but growing up heard horror stories from my mom (she was an ER RN when I was growing up) about razors in apples and needles found in candy bars. It is very important to inspect all the candy before you let your kids dig in.

Most of the people I know only take their kids to houses of people they know, which tends to cut down the anxiety about such things.

Yes it a sad commentary on our society.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I heard the strangest thing on the radio this afternoon. It was an advisory about Halloween candy put out by the local express clinic chain. They were telling folks to be safe, make sure your kids know not to get into strangers cars, etc. But then they mentioned something that caught my attention. They said not to trust the candy handed out to trick-or-treaters... That you should bring it in to their clinic and have it x-rayed before consuming... They will provide this service free of charge to help protect the children.
> 
> What a sorry world we live in nowadays! Has anyone else heard of something like this?


Well the " HolyDay" aka Holiday is of questionable origin. They do say " Trick Or Treat". so just who in the HE double Hockey Sticks do you think is behind it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Must be "Trick or Crack" season. Do you think it's OK to eat the candy after the healthy dose of radiation....


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Well the " HolyDay" aka Holiday is of questionable origin. They do say " Trick Or Treat". so just who in the HE double Hockey Sticks do you think is behind it?


You do realize that every single major holiday we celebrate has pagan origins and is full of pagan icons right?

When the Catholic Church took over Europe, the only way to get pagans to convert was to let them keep celebrating the holidays they already had. Christmas is Yule, Easter is Eastra, Halloween is All Hallows Eve, Valentine's is a celebration of Cupid. The Christmas tree, garland, etc. Are pagan Yule icons. The Easter egg is a pagan fertility symbol, etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The local ER I worked out of as a paramedic did the same thing. The only problem 
was a lot of kids complained the bags were 1/2 a pound light than when they came 
in. The X-ray techs said they took out the bad ones. This went on for a few years 
until an ER doc caught the techs putting the good bars on top of needles and pins 
on top of the x-ray plate. Worst of all, the X-ray bums didn't share!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You do realize that every single major holiday we celebrate has pagan origins and is full of pagan icons right?
> 
> When the Catholic Church took over Europe, the only way to get pagans to convert was to let them keep celebrating the holidays they already had. Christmas is Yule, Easter is Eastra, Halloween is All Hallows Eve, Valentine's is a celebration of Cupid. The Christmas tree, garland, etc. Are pagan Yule icons. The Easter egg is a pagan fertility symbol, etc. Etc. Etc.


Absolutely right, but this one is straight from the children and animal sacrificing of occultic depths of Hell without the Catholic filter.

As far as the x-raying of candy, that service has been offered for decades, now. There are some really sick puppies out there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then I noticed I have an "Offering Envelope " for "All Saints Day" another Hallmark HolyDay for the Babylon Mystery religion
I'll prolly have to Usher that Mass also.:-?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been hearing that for at least 10 years. I just make sure the kids candy is well packaged and let 'em eat the sugar.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

my kids always go with me or their Mother and we only go to neighbors and places that we can trust.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to east Texas... The x-ray the candy thing is only just now getting here. Surprised it's been going on for years in other parts of the country. Sad state of affairs... 

Also, I didn't intend to have this turn into a religious discussion. My bad...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Welcome to east Texas... The x-ray the candy thing is only just now getting here. Surprised it's been going on for years in other parts of the country. Sad state of affairs...
> 
> Also, I didn't intend to have this turn into a religious discussion. My bad...


Butt, it is a PAGAN HolyDay nonetheless


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I've been hearing that for at least 10 years. I just make sure the kids candy is well packaged and let 'em eat the sugar.


Same warning in larger East Texas Towns and Cities for a decade. A new one I heard recently though was sort the candy and look for triangle shapes or numbers on the "supposed candy". Takes a real sicko to intentionally try to slip prescription meds or other tainted items to a kid.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> Absolutely right, but this one is straight from the children and animal sacrificing of occultic depths of Hell without the Catholic filter.
> 
> As far as the x-raying of candy, that service has been offered for decades, now. There are some really sick puppies out there.


Probably should have done a little research on that before making an entirely inaccurate statement like that.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not eat any candy collected on Halloween!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Fear mongering. It happened before according to wives tales. I think it's absurd. One idiot out of 35 million. Let your kids enjoy. Cut fruit up and inspect. But mostly to eat the mars bars. The kids haven't earned that right yet.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder if my metal detector would find pins and needles in candy, etc.?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tango said:


> Do not eat any candy collected on Halloween!


dislike


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Even if I don't lock the gate to Slippy Lodge, I'll wager that we'll see none of these so called Trick or Treaters. 

(Maybe a few heads on some Pikes at the entrance would help?)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Probably should have done a little research on that before making an entirely inaccurate statement like that.


It is entirely not your fault, my brother in arms. Our nation and its common knowledge is far from what it was. You are doing outstanding.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

we don't do halloween / trick-or-treating. We buy the kids beaucoup candy and make other sweets and snacks, turn out the lights in the front of the house and watch movies or play games in the back of the house until we drop. That way we KNOW what we're eating.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I grew up in large cities and have heard all my life about the razor blades and such. There are several places here in Houston and most of the larger cities that offer to examine the candy. Been going on for years. Sad times we live in. I have noticed in my neighborhood we don't have as many kids coming around. they used to come in from the lower end neighborhoods. At any rate I don't participate and haven't for years. Lights off, no decorations, and don't answer the bell.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How times have changed. When I was a kid on the bases I would have to run home several times just to dump my bucket. People didn't hand out a piece of candy, you were given a handful. At the end of the night, I would have a large paper grocery sack (remember these?) or two, full of candy. I would dump it all out on the living room floor and be in a kid's "hog heaven". It was as good as Christmas. It was the same anywhere off base too. Every house participated, the only one's who did not were considered commies.

Then the scare of razor blades. City malls became the safe haven. popular but cheesy and not the same.

Then Churches all started having "carnivals". Worked for little tots only.

Then only the upper middle class neighborhoods had a majority participation rate by the residents. The streets in those area became crowded with cars as parents o longer allowed kids to roam alone, and the lower income neighborhood's showed up in masses. Major traffic jams, not safe. I remember I used to hold block parties, and bring 2-3 trailers with hay on them to haul everybody around. he liability became to big and I had to give up the neighborly gesture.

Now, no one cares. Kids are mobile and attending haunted houses. Trying to fins a door to door trick or treat neighborhood worth the time to go through is just not worth the investment of time for most.

What do I do now since I used to be such a neighborhood advocate? Nothing. I watch TV turn the lights down or am out with my kids. Something else....Anything else.

What a shame. The decline of America evident here as well driven by fear, self indulgence, reclusion, and paranoia. Welcome to America... or what's left of it.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The local ER I worked out of as a paramedic did the same thing. The only problem
> was a lot of kids complained the bags were 1/2 a pound light than when they came
> in. The X-ray techs said they took out the bad ones. This went on for a few years
> until an ER doc caught the techs putting the good bars on top of needles and pins
> on top of the x-ray plate. Worst of all, the X-ray bums didn't share!


 Ahhh, we've all heard the horror stories of the Ex-ray tech with the sweet tooth. May their teeth rot in Hell!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> It is entirely not your fault, my brother in arms. Our nation and its common knowledge is far from what it was. You are doing outstanding.


I was referring to your statement. Wiccans don't sacrifice children or worship the devil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I was referring to your statement. Wiccans don't sacrifice children or worship the devil.


I know you were.

Who brought the Wiccans into this? That is a relatively new thing and Halloween originated centuries ago.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I heard the strangest thing on the radio this afternoon. It was an advisory about Halloween candy put out by the local express clinic chain. They were telling folks to be safe, make sure your kids know not to get into strangers cars, etc. But then they mentioned something that caught my attention. They said not to trust the candy handed out to trick-or-treaters... That you should bring it in to their clinic and have it x-rayed before consuming... They will provide this service free of charge to help protect the children.
> 
> What a sorry world we live in nowadays! Has anyone else heard of something like this?


I am 60 years old and we were warned to look out for razor blades embedded in apples; and stick pins inside of Tootsie Rolls, etc. That was 1965, in Wayne WV pop. 1,200. 
It is nothing new, and hospitals were offering to X-ray candy in the 1970's. We were even warned in the '60's about D-Con being used to spike candy. 
And, this was in Huntington West Virginia, a relatively safe place at the time. But, it was parents and neighbors saying it, more that it was the authorities. Parents are always looking out for their children.
And, it was very wise of them to warn me, it has stood the test of time, because it is so sensible. And I think that your local clinic chain is doing the public a service.
We live in an evil World friend.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> I know you were.
> 
> Who brought the Wiccans into this? That is a relatively new thing and Halloween originated centuries ago.


Wicca is the oldest established religion in existence. It is mentioned in the Bible before the Jews even got their whole system set up. Back when people were just worshiping God however they thought he would like it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I was referring to your statement. Wiccans don't sacrifice children or worship the devil.


A word about the Wiccans:
"Anyone who isn't with me opposes me, and anyone who isn't working with me is actually working against me." Matthew 12:30 
New Living Translation.
Matthew 12:30 "Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters. 

PS: Wicca is not mentioned in the Bible. However, this is, Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live.
And the verse below is right there with the one I mentioned above.
He that sacrificeth unto _any_ god, save unto the LORD only, he shall be utterly destroyed.
Exodus 22 KJV

I have encountered this same tripe with a pagan on Rugerforum.net.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Wicca is the oldest established religion in existence. It is mentioned in the Bible before the Jews even got their whole system set up. Back when people were just worshiping God however they thought he would like it.


Nope, it has only been around for a few decades. It is more or less pagan-lite. It is based on paganism that did (or does), indeed conduct child sacrifice. Wiccans, though, do not. That is, according to the Wiccans I know and from the research I have done. After all, how could they sacrifice a child and hold true to "Do as thou will, but do no harm?"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

This is an arguement you cannot win. I have "insider information" 

While the name "Wicca" and the religious popularity are newer, the religion is ancient. It was the dominant religion of Europe before the Roman Empire. Witchcraft is mentioned in the Bible. Wicca is the practice or Witchcraft. It has no church, no priests or priestess and no central leadership. It is a personal relationship with nature and the gods the followers believe govern that nature.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> This is an arguement you cannot win. I have "insider information"
> 
> While the name "Wicca" and the religious popularity are newer, the religion is ancient. It was the dominant religion of Europe before the Roman Empire. Witchcraft is mentioned in the Bible. Wicca is the practice or Witchcraft. It has no church, no priests or priestess and no central leadership. It is a personal relationship with nature and the gods the followers believe govern that nature.


Not trying to win the argument. Don't care that much. I am still confused as to how Wicca entered the discussion.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I guess I have been living in a cave when it comes to having your Halloween candy x-rayed... I have heard of the old razors in the apple thing so I'm not completely in the dark. 

When I was growing up Halloween was just a fun day to go out and get some candy, tell scary stories, wear crazy costumes and generally have fun. It never had anything to do with paganism and the likes. At least not to me. Where I live now we don't get trick or treaters because we are out in the boonies. But if we did I would gladly hand out candy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not trying to win the argument. Don't care that much. I am still confused as to how Wicca entered the discussion.


This is how



AquaHull said:


> Well the " HolyDay" aka Holiday is of questionable origin. They do say " Trick Or Treat". so just who in the HE double Hockey Sticks do you think is behind it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> This is how


And, as I said, how did Wicca get in there?

Do not pass your children through the fire to Molech, by the way. So, that was your people in Leviticus?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I need a snickers. I get moody when I'm hungry.
Better yet, a kit Kat. Those are my all time favorites


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I need a snickers. I get moody when I'm hungry.
> Better yet, a kit Kat. Those are my all time favorites


I hate Kit Kat commercials but do like the candy.

Off to work - y'all have a great day!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I need a snickers. I get moody when I'm hungry.
> Better yet, a kit Kat. Those are my all time favorites


Left Kit Kat or Right Kit Kat


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Break me off a piece of that...
Foot ball cream


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> And, as I said, how did Wicca get in there?
> Do not pass your children through the fire to Molech, by the way. So, that was your people in Leviticus?


You are knocking it out of the park today! Do not pass your children to Molech, that is comprehended by about .01% of modern Americans, they don't know what it means.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> And, as I said, how did Wicca get in there?
> 
> Do not pass your children through the fire to Molech, by the way. So, that was your people in Leviticus?


Who said anything about "my people"

Even still, what do idolators and wicca have to do with each other?

Not related topics.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> This is an arguement you cannot win. I have "insider information"
> While the name "Wicca" and the religious popularity are newer, the religion is ancient. It was the dominant religion of Europe before the Roman Empire. Witchcraft is mentioned in the Bible. Wicca is the practice or Witchcraft. It has no church, no priests or priestess and no central leadership. It is a personal relationship with nature and the gods the followers believe govern that nature.



Here is some added inside info, it is from the American Heritage Dictionary: *OldEnglish::wicca, or *_*necromancer.

*_I really don't like it when people try to defend witchcraft, whether by accident or design. You seem to be defending it as your faith.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wicca

BTW: Necromancy is communing with the dead and trying to describe wicca as benevolent, is insulting. And, are you boasting that you are a Witch, is that it? You are abominable. You serve the Devil & Demons and you are too stupid to realize it.

AND: this is an example of your people.
There shall not be found among you anyone who burns his son or his daughter as an offering, anyone who practices divination or tells fortunes or interprets omens, or a sorcerer or a charmer or a medium or a necromancer or one who inquires of the dead.
http://biblehub.com/deuteronomy/18-11.htm


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Here is some added inside info, it is from the American Heritage Dictionary: *OldEnglish::wicca, or *_*necromancer.
> 
> *_I really don't like it when people try to defend witchcraft, whether by accident or design. You seem to be defending it as your faith.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wicca
> ...


11Or a charmer, or a consulter with familiar spirits, or a wizard, or a necromancer.

Yea, that doesn't say much about anything. Try using the entire context of a verse when quoting scripture. It helps make a complete argument.

Take it back a bit and find observer of times listed there as well. I guess we are all going good to hell.

I am not Wiccan. Thanks for the insult attempts.

I have been described many ways, stupid is not among them.

People fear what they do not understand, and you do not understand what you are talking about.

Joseph falls directly into this category. One of God's favorites. A dream interpreter who predicted the future from dreams. That's called psychic. That is one of many examples.

I guess you could say wiccans worship the devil and Devils in the same way the Greeks worshipped them, or the Romans, or the Norse, or the Chinese, or every other non Christian religion, or the catholics.

Otherwise, your statement is just religious fear mongering.

Wiccans and necromancers are NOT the same thing. Wiccans despise necromancers, devil worshipers, and evil doers in general. They follow God's law much more closely than you imagine, they just simplify it. Wiccans follow one law known as the Wiccan rede: "and that it harm none, do what though wilt." Name a single commandment you can break without breaking this one law. Go ahead, I'll wait.

Edit: one last bit. Necromancy is not communing with the dead. It is the black art of taking power from the dead, and raising the dead. Note: black art, in mystical religions, means "bad guys"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not going to try and fix this thread as i am at work, on my tablet, and my signal is acting up.

Mr. Mills, I think we are going to have to work on operating a little closer to the forum rules.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...I've been described many ways, stupid is not among them...


Welcome to my world! :icon_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I need a snickers. I get moody when I'm hungry.
> Better yet, a kit Kat. Those are my all time favorites


Reece's only!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I heard of one guy that put heroin in pixystix and passed them out to kids... i worry about my grandbabies in this kind of world


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not going to try and fix this thread as i am at work, on my tablet, and my signal is acting up.
> 
> Mr. Mills, I think we are going to have to work on operating a little closer to the forum rules.


Signs, signs, everywhere signs, do this don't do that, Can't you read the signs?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So getting back to the discussion of candy and putting religious discussions on hold: Has anyone thought about having "no nut" candy set aside for the those kids who are allergic to nuts. I decided to buy some small packs of Stax potato chips and Cheetos to hand out.

I kind of wish parents would put a sticker on their children saying they have an allergy.
View attachment 13397


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am sympathetic to a kid with a condition. But not to the point of second guessing who or how to address a minority situation for such a infrequent event. Eat what you will from your candy haul and give the rest away. There are always takers on candy.

This is like trying to be politically correct.... or the minority is the new majority.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

My wife hands out pencils, toothbrushes, and the like - No Candy.

What makes this more humorous to me was when my mother was alive she'd question my wife about that practice. 

"What kind of kid wants a toothbrush for Halloween?" my mother asked.

My wife would look at me waiting for me to jump in and defend her choices. 

I never got involved. Instead the kids and I would sneak off to open the goodie bags Grandma brought. LMAO


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

krusty said:


> My wife hands out pencils, toothbrushes, and the like
> 
> Darn Krusty, I imagine no tooth fairy or Easter bunny either huh?


----------

